# Wine cellar lights



## Sparky3 (Nov 21, 2010)

Can any one recommend what kind of lighting would be suitable for a small walk-in wine cellar?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Sparky3 said:


> Can any one recommend what kind of lighting would be suitable for a small walk-in wine cellar?


 

How's it constructed?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ordinary incandescent on a 5-minute timer switch.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Nothing worse than trying to read labels in the dark! I'd 1 up 480 and put 1 in the middle of the room, and 2 on the walls, with a pull cord for the middle one. 40w bulbs or something.

Why don't you ask us about how you'd light up a grow op room? It'd be more than a 1 light bulb solution.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Anyway, that's a good question to ask the customer anyway.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Ordinary incandescent on a 5-minute timer switch.


I agree on both counts. This way the lights cannot be left on for days so it will not affect the temperature.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> ........ so it will not affect the temperature.


Or the vino. I think light affects it as well.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay, I'll add my minus two cents......


If one has a nice wine cellar/closet, wouldn't they be tempted to show it off???


I'm thinking LED lighting in a manner you could design and upsell to the HO. It wouldn't take much to really set a room off like that.

There's hundreds off options!!!


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Highbay's  haha


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've only ever done one wine cellar, and we used a single 4-foot, 2-lamp T8 vapor tight fixture.


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I've only ever done one wine cellar, and we used a single 4-foot, 2-lamp T8 vapor tight fixture.


Good idea


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I've only ever done one wine cellar, and we used a single 4-foot, 2-lamp T8 vapor tight fixture.


 That what i did with an exhaust fan with a humidty t stat.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Maybe I just got off on the wrong foot. Are we just talking lighting?

If you had a nice chiller and good company, wouldn't most see their chiller and selection as a show piece???


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have been doing a lot of research into this, due to wanting to build a cigar humidor. Go led! it effects the wine the least, uses less power, and looks the best!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Maybe I just got off on the wrong foot. Are we just talking lighting?
> 
> If you had a nice chiller and good company, wouldn't most see their chiller and selection as a show piece???


I agree with you. A wine cellar big enough to walk in means the customers have money. I would bet the wine cellar is nice. Bare bulbs or flourescents seem to hacky. I just used LED lighting in a bar. The wanted an individual light in EVERY hole for bottles, but didn't want the bottles to get warm. LED was the only option


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I agree with you. A wine cellar big enough to walk in means the customers have money. I would bet the wine cellar is nice. Bare bulbs or flourescents seem to hacky. I just used LED lighting in a bar. The wanted an individual light in EVERY hole for bottles, but didn't want the bottles to get warm. LED was the only option


I dunno. The one I did was just a concrete block room in the basement with home made wooden shelves. The people had some dough, but the wine cellar was far from a showpiece. It did have its own HVAC system, though. 

I've seen wine cellars that I did not do that were highly finished, with woodwork and shelves done more like fine furniture.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

FWIW UV light is not good for wine, typical fluorescents produce a lot of UV compared to incandescent of LED.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Last one I wired out in the Hamptons we installed a dozen low voltage Hihats and low voltage hockey pucks in the climate controlled cases. It was a happy job all for one room.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Generally I have used a cheapo porcelain or a surface mounted incandescent- whatever the HO wants. No need to worry about moisture as these wine cellars are suppose to have dehumidifiers in them. At least the one I do have them.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I dunno. The one I did was just a concrete block room in the basement with home made wooden shelves. The people had some dough, but the wine cellar was far from a showpiece. It did have its own HVAC system, though.
> 
> I've seen wine cellars that I did not do that were highly finished, with woodwork and shelves done more like fine furniture.


 

In that case, I agree with you. But I was picturing something really fancy like your description in the last sentence


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

LED all the way! Have you noticed more and more store refrigerator cases with the LEDs between the doors? No heat and minimal wattage are a great combination!


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

friends wine cellar... 

Led puck lights.










a little article...



> There are three major malicious threats to your wine as it ages: UV light, temperature, and humidity. A good wine cellar will neutralize the effects of the terrible trio, while providing a beautiful setting for your fine wines.
> UV Light, Temperature, and Humidity
> Ultraviolet light destroys the tannins that are incredibly important to the structure of wine, as well as the prevention of oxidation – hence the subterranean nature of most cellars.
> Wines that become too hot or too cold are ruined forever, but subtle changes in temperature can have a malignant effect. The key to a perfect cellar is temperature consistency.
> If a cellar is not humid enough corks will dry out and allow air into a bottle, oxidizing your wine or even causing it to leak out. Address this issue by humidifying the room and storing bottles horizontally, so that the wine can moisturize the cork.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

What do you get when you put two plumbers together, alone, in a basement??

A Whine Cellar :laughing:

Either that, or something really really wrong and gross.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

It's not wrong and gross if it's consenting.


----------

